# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Miniaturisation test UK

## Harris

Hello been on Propecia 9 months, I have my hair very short (1 grade) so it is very hard to tell whether my hair is continuing to miniaturize. some days I think it looks ok then others it look worse than ever driving me insane!! I need to get an official opinion on whether this is working for me or not. I live in UK and cant find any clinics that offer this service any suggestions/ contact details please
? thanks

----------


## vinnytr

I have the same problem . The local GPs are not very helpful especially when you are a nw6 . If you are near London etc you might be able to contact clinics specialised in hair restoration etc .

----------


## Harris

anyone? I need to see a good hair consultant any recommended?

----------


## candlestick

If your near London you can try The Belgravia Centre.

----------


## Harris

thank you I am but I dont want a sales person I want a doctor who can check my blood levels etc I want to be able to just accept the fact that propecia isnt going to work or is. I seem to still be losing hair 9 months on do I increase dosage, ride it out to 12 months get on dutasteride, or just accept that im fighting a losing battle and get a grip of myself its the constant not knowing that is the hardest thing i think (sorry for the long reply)

----------


## candlestick

I really dont want to comment on the dosage and whether you need to cease using propecia as im not an expert. I know that for some people it can take 12 months (As you seem to be hinting aswell) however have you experienced a shedding stage. I know its more difficult to tell when your hair is short but i would assume that with propecia or any of the approved dht inhibitors would have induced that by now.

Also there can be other factors in hair loss for example thyroid levels, iron levels and lack of vitamin B-12 to name a few. Once again I am no expert and this is only from what I have researched and haerd from doctors but basically i wouldnt stop the propecia until you have at least seen a doctor.

----------


## Harris

thank you for your reply yes im going to try and find a good doctor where i get these tests done etc and finally see officially if these drugs are working for me. i definatley have heditary hairloss my dad was bald by the age of 27 so I know I have it from his side, maybe my genes are too aggresive but I think this was triggered by stress and I have small patches all around my head (not in typical loss areas so this maybe because I have some other kind of problem thus why the propecia doesnt seem to be working

----------


## candlestick

If your getting small patches around your head in not typical balding areas then it might suggest Alopecia areata for which you should see a dermatologist. Once again this is off the cusp speculation as you havent elaborated on it too much however it is another possibilty and another avenue to go down.

http://www.the-dermatology-centre.co...disorders.html

----------


## Kirby_

Sorry Propecia isn't working out too well, I'm in the same boat unfortunately.  :Frown: 

I don't know where to get a miniaturisation test (my gut reaction would be to ask Dr Farjo's clinic), but you're doing right to avoid Belgravia, they're as bad as these kind of top-wack quack shacks get.

----------

